
Crypto project founder says hiring a lawyer was a big mistake; now sells on eBay - veryfreshman
https://www.zdnet.com/article/what-should-you-do-when-your-ico-is-dead-in-the-water-flog-it-on-ebay/
======
ianamartin
"We hired a lawyer and that was a big mistake for us," Komar said. "Because
our lawyer basically told us that we should not launch any ICO before we built
a real product that might have some users."

That was a mistake?

